# [SOLVED] Black Border around my screen



## Morgar (Dec 16, 2014)

Recently I formatted my desktop. Since then my mainscreen of 23" has a black border around it whitch annoys the hell out of me. 

Anyone knows how to fix this? 

I have AMD Catalyst Control Center. I think I remember it had something to do with that.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

*Re: Black Border around my screen*

You might want to mute your sound because this has loud annoying music but is does show you how to adjust scaling in the AMD Control Center.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rzDg_hqoPg

A link to written instructions:

Black border problem using HMDI overscan / underscan with AMD card - RyuKent on Technology and LifeRyuKent on Technology and Life


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Black Border around my screen*

Does your desktop resolution match the native resolution of the monitor?

Regardless, as outlined above, you can correct the display.


----------



## Morgar (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Black Border around my screen*



MPR said:


> You might want to mute your sound because this has loud annoying music but is does show you how to adjust scaling in the AMD Control Center.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-rzDg_hqoPg
> 
> ...


THANKS IT HELPED!!!!!!! I really was about to throw my screen of the highest building in town... thank you soo much


----------



## MNTechHead (Oct 10, 2015)

Check out https://community.amd.com/thread/184967. This worked on my Dell Inspiron 2305 with an AMD Mobility Radeon HD 4200 graphics chipset after upgrading to Windows 10.



Morgar said:


> Recently I formatted my desktop. Since then my mainscreen of 23" has a black border around it whitch annoys the hell out of me.
> 
> Anyone knows how to fix this?
> 
> I have AMD Catalyst Control Center. I think I remember it had something to do with that.


----------

